# Dutch Open 2013



## Kattenvriendin (Aug 31, 2013)

Just wondering when can we start registering? Wanting to know, because someone needs to book a plane ticket and it is kind of irritating if that ticket gets purchased and the weekend changes.  I had hoped it would have been registrable by now


----------



## mycube (Aug 31, 2013)

the competition is already on the wca website so you can be sure about the weekend.
it looks like you already can register. (at least some people did)


----------



## Goosly (Aug 31, 2013)

You can register on the website (instead of on the WCA-page) : http://speedcubing.com/events/dcd2013/registration.html


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Sep 1, 2013)

I have just registered myself and the other person from the UK. Thanks a bundle guys! I appreciate it


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 19, 2013)

Y JUST 20 COMPETITORS !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hcfong (Sep 19, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Y JUST 20 COMPETITORS !!!!!!!!!!!



Because there's still a month to go before the competition. Most register in the first few days after it's announced and during the last week before the competition.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 19, 2013)

Because there is a competition in NL/BE/DE every single week for a whole month


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 19, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> Because there is a competition in NL/BE/DE every single week for a whole month



Damn i thought it would be big


----------



## Goosly (Sep 19, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Y JUST 20 COMPETITORS !!!!!!!!!!!



Why caps lock?


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 19, 2013)

I was pretty sure my wife would not let me go to three competitions in three weeks. I got away with Amstelveen and Hasselt.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 19, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> I was pretty sure my wife would not let me go to three competitions in three weeks. I got away with Amstelveen and Hasselt.


----------



## hcfong (Sep 19, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> I was pretty sure my wife would not let me go to three competitions in three weeks. I got away with Amstelveen and Hasselt.



you WERE? Well, that may have changed now...


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 19, 2013)

hcfong said:


> you WERE? Well, that may have changed now...



How?


----------



## hcfong (Sep 19, 2013)

you said 'I was pretty sure', which is in the past tense. So maybe now you are not so sure anymore that your wife won't let you go.


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 19, 2013)

Lol, you picked up on that. Few days before Dutch open I will bring the matter up again. I might get lucky


----------



## hcfong (Sep 19, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Lol, you picked up on that. Few days before Dutch open I will bring the matter up again. I might get lucky



Or even better: Teach her how to solve it, get her excited for speedcubing and take her with you to competitions


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 19, 2013)

hcfong said:


> Or even better: Teach her how to solve it, get her excited for speedcubing and take her with you to competitions



Believe me, I have tried...


----------



## Goosly (Oct 18, 2013)

Goals:

- master magic average WR
- multiblind NR (well, I'll try)
- no DNF's in 3x3 blind


----------

